# Homemade Tools >  CNC Touch Probe

## scorch

Touch probe for a CNC machine. This is a Renishaw type touch probe. Rather than spheres with soldered wires I use the tops of round head screws which are easier to position and connect together electrically.

This probe design uses standard parts from McMaster Carr, a couple of 3D printed parts and a simple inverting transistor circuit. The circuit is optional depending on your probe setup. The 3D printed parts could be replaced by another non-conductive material with the required features machined.

The CAD files (OpenSCAD, and STL format), schematic and parts list are located on the Thingiverse page for this tool:
CNC Touch Probe (Thingiverse)
(The mechanical and electrical parts lists are in the 'Instructions' tab on the Thingiverse page.)

Probe Assembled:


Probe Mounted to CNC Mill:


Cover Removed:


Cover removed and disassembled:

----------

Altair (Apr 19, 2015),

kbalch (Apr 16, 2015),

Paul Jones (Apr 16, 2015),

PJs (Apr 17, 2015)

----------


## DIYer

Interesting build! Thanks for the share.

----------

Captainleeward (Sep 24, 2016),

Paul Jones (Apr 16, 2015),

PJs (Apr 17, 2015)

----------


## kbalch

Thanks scorch! I've added your CNC Touch Probe to our Electronics and CNC categories, as well as to your builder page: scorch's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:





 






CNC Touch Probe  by scorch 

tags:
CNC, test probes

----------


## PJs

Really creative build Scorch! Thanks for the links too. Fun stuff you are doing and thanks for sharing!

----------


## Altair

Thanks for sharing such a great build complete with files!

Al

----------


## Saltfever

*Thank you* for sharing your great idea. Because of this you have started me on a new path of lifetime education. (what little I have left, LOL) I guess I'll have to join Thingiverse. Since I am severely electrically challenged; is there a schematic or description of your pcb?

----------


## scorch

> ...is there a schematic or description of your pcb?



The schematic is included as one of thr pictures on the Thingiverse page. I didn't make a pcb I just soldered the components together point to point.

In cae you did't see it, he details of the electrical components are in the "Instructions" section of the Thingiverse page.

If you need help deciphering something feel free to ask.

----------


## Saltfever

Thanks for the follow-up. Once I registered with Thingiverse I found the pic with the schematic. I had a little trouble prior to registering. All the best.

----------

